# Check this out, Goju Ryu



## PhotonGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

Check this out, a video on Goju Ryu. Some of these people look quite old, and yet they are in excellent shape and do amazing stuff. This goes to show how the martial arts are a fountain of youth.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 18, 2014)

that is a good movie had sanchin (higaonnas's version)/ with shime, gekisai dai San, some of the techniques and my favorite kotekitai (body conditioning)

its always fun to do kotekitai with students that haven't done it before


----------



## K-man (Mar 18, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Check this out, a video on Goju Ryu. *Some of these people look quite old*, and yet they are in excellent shape and do amazing stuff. This goes to show how the martial arts are a fountain of youth.


Easy on the language, most of them are younger than me. *Quite old!* Ba, humbug, mumble, mumble.
:s135:


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 20, 2014)

Higoanna Hanshi is a fantastic teacher. His depth of knowledge is incredible. And for being about 76 years old he is in great shape. His favorite kata is Suparempei,it is also my favorite.


----------

